# Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt​*
Wie PeTA meldet, (http://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-d...igt-angelnden-rapper-marteria-an#.WUzg6uvyiM8) wurde der Rapper Marteria von der Tierrechtsorganisation PeTA wegen Vergehen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz durch zurücksetzen von Fischen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Würzburg angezeigt. 

Grundlage dazu soll das folgende, aktuelle Facebook-Video von Marteria gewesen sein.

PeTA verwendet wieder die üblichen, schon oft in Zweifel gezogene und widerlegten Behauptungen und gibt zu, Angeln ganz abschaffen zu wollen.

Über Marteria und seinen Bezug zum Angeln hatten wir auch bereits mehrfach berichtet. 

Künstler outet sich als Angler

Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview

Ob und wie sich Materia wehren wird, ist nicht bekannt. 

Wir versuchen, mehr heraus zu finden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## gründler (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Ach die kennen sich alle untereinander,die besuchen Petra mal mit nen Benz vor der Zentrale machen dann nen Musikvideo dazu wo Aufgerappt wird was wirklich fakt ist.........


#h


----------



## B.Mech (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

PeTa größter Saftladen den es gibt !


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Da könnte man sich von Seiten Peta kräftig verhoven haben. Mich würds freuen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Alleine bei der Überschrift der PETA Seite bekomme ich dezent Brechreiz. Göxxxxxs hätte es nicht besser machen können in Punko schlechter Propaganda.

Was soll man da auch großartig sagen? Jemand bekanntes gefunden und für die eigene PR missbraucht. PETA wie man sie kennt....


----------



## gründler (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Mal im ernst,was könnte es besseres geben als ein Musikvideo über so ein thema?
Das erreicht mehr Menschen als jeder Verband je erreichen wird.

*Also Marteria setz dich ran pack nen paar Spuren auf Ableton nen paar passende Vocals,nen schön ge-loopten Chorus dazu ne schicke Melo und Rapp mal die Wahrheit ans Licht. *


----------



## glavoc (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Danke!
Taktischer Fehler liebe Petra^^- so einen großen Sympathieträger der Jugend anzuzeigen.
Wird euch sicher einige Beliebtheitspunkte kosten und noch mehr Leute werden auf eure Scheinheiligkeit und Geldgeilheit aufmerksam- sehr gut so!
Auch werden sich wohl immer weniger Promies für eure wahnwitzigen Kampagnen einspannen lassen. Die Zeiten des plakativ zur Schau gestellten moralisch besseren, auf Distinktionsgewinn schielenden Oberschichtensnob gehen merklich dem Ende entgegen! Geht endlich mal selbst arbeiten, statt auf Kosten eurer SpenderInnen in Saus und Braus zu leben .
Hoffe euch wird auch bald endlich die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen & die Staatsanwaltschaften kümmern sich endlich einmal um euren Dreck am Stecken!
Die Zeiten ändern sich, und euer Gestus verflüchtigt sich wie morgends der Nebel...zum Vorschein kommt dann nur einzig eure Raffgier.

Kurzum, alles bestens!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Petra braucht kein Mensch! Aber mal ehrlich, gerade als "Promi" sollte man doch besser zweimal nachdenken, bevor man sowas ins Netz stellt. Ist doch nicht der erste Fall wo einem Promi mit solcher oder ähnlicher Aktion Ärger ins Haus flattert....#d

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Ich wünsch mir Massen angelnder Promis, die AUCH zurücksetzen und öffentlich dazu stehen.
MASSEN!!


----------



## ayron (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Petra braucht kein Mensch! Aber mal ehrlich, gerade als "Promi" sollte man doch besser zweimal nachdenken, bevor man sowas ins Netz stellt. Ist doch nicht der erste Fall wo einem Promi mit solcher oder ähnlicher Aktion Ärger ins Haus flattert....#d
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Als Person des öffentlichen Lebens hat man ja angeblich eine Art Vorbildfunktion - dies kann auch bedeuten, dass man öffentlich und offensiv das auslebt was man für Richtig hält. C&R ist ja nicht Verboten, wie es hier schon öfters dargelt worden ist. Jetzt hat er die Chance die Sache stellvertretend für uns auszufechten und nicht zu buckeln, wie DAFV und Co.

Vorbildfunktion erfüllt! Das bisschen Ärger kann ihm egal sein, denn er kann sich das auch leisten


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



glavoc schrieb:


> Danke!
> Taktischer Fehler liebe Petra^^


Denke ich auch, aber die werden das bewusst getan haben.

Man beobachtet, dass sie zunehmend "härter" werden;
- es kommen häufiger als früher Themen mit Pferden, Reitsport, etc.
Da viele der Anhänger "klassische Pferdemädchen" sind, gibt das auf den FB-Seiten immer wieder bestes Popcornkino
- das "Vegane Leben" wird zunehmend in den Vordergrund gerückt
viele derjenigen Anhänger, die sich eher als klassiche Tierschützer verstehen, aber selbst Vegetarier oder weniger-Fleisch-Konsumenten sind, fühlen sich mehr und mehr auf den Schlips getreten.

Da Peta aber bevorzugt die Jüngern anspricht und dort auch die meisten Anhänger verordnet sind, könnte die Materia-Hetze durchaus einige potentielle Anhänger abschrecken.

Von daher von mir ein :m

Nachtrag: die Traffic auf Facebook verspricht einen Knaller! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Bekannterweise steh ich auf Rock, Südstaatenrock, Country(rock) Blues(rock) etc..

Rap/Marteria etc. nie/nicht meine Musik gewesen.

Werd mir das aber schlicht aus Prinzip jetzt mal anhören!


----------



## glavoc (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Wieso? Björn, isst du jeden Fisch denn du fängst? Und wenn nicht- warum nicht dazu stehen? Jede Untersuchung an Fischen läuft doch unter ähnlichen Bedinungen ab - auch bei Petra^^....
Auch in allen Lachs-, Maifisch-, Meerforellenzuchtpogrammen etc. ebenso.
Berufsfischer lachen sich hier vermutl. schlapp...^^ was auch okay ist. Wenn jedoch noch nicht mal AnglerInnen diese Doppelstandards in Frage stellen? Geh mal in den näxten Hornbach und schau mal in die Aquariumabteilung^^ 
Ich mein, wie soll den sowas sonst gehandhabt werden? Die haben doch sogar schnellmöglichst gehandelt. Mach doch jedeR bei Fischen mit Schonzeit-oder -maß ebenso.
Leute was geht den hier ab? 
Wird Zeit dass mal eineR mit Kohle dieses deutsche Tierschutzgesetz in Straßburg endlich "einstampft", also auf Europalevel anhebt..


----------



## glavoc (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man beobachtet, dass sie zunehmend "härter" werden;
> - es kommen häufiger als früher Themen mit Pferden, Reitsport, etc.
> 
> Sehr gut- meistens der Anfang vom Ende!!!
> ...



Sehr geil!!! Yo Marsimoto battle die Daumenlutscher wech!!:m

Spring von Level zu Level -Taktloss Style!
#h


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Hallo,

da Würzburg zum Geltungsbereich des BayFiG und der AVFiG gehört, war das vom guten Marteria schon etwas gewagt.

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass die Sache für ihn gut ausgeht und für PETA kontraproduktiv endet.

Wenn die spendende Klientel wüßte, wie diese "Organisation" allgemein z.B. zur Haltung von Haustieren, zum Verzehr von Walfleisch und zur Umweltzerstörung und Schädigung/Tötung von Fischen und Vögeln durch Wasserkraft- und Windkraftanlagen steht, müsste der Geldstrom eigentlich schnell versiegen.

Aber die Naivität scheint nicht auszusterben.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Das ist keine Naivität, sondern offenbar was ganz natürliches......anscheindend was menschliches!

Erst fange ich ein Tier, schau es mir an und lasse es wieder frei!

Man kann am wieder freilassen sogar eine Art Freude haben!

Hat im Leben jeder schon gemacht, oder nicht?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



> Hallo,
> 
> da Würzburg zum Geltungsbereich des BayFiG und der AVFiG gehört, war das vom guten Marteria schon etwas gewagt.



Spielt in diesem Zusammenhang die AVBayFig (§11, Abs.8) dann überhaupt eine Rolle? Die Anzeige kam ja offensichtlich wegen Verstoß gegen das Tschg? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Hallo,

@deepdown

selbst wenn ich den Begriff "Naivität" auf Marteria und nicht auf die PETA-Spender bezogen hätte.

Etwas verbotenes Tun ist das eine, das ganze dann aber mit entsprechenden Kommentaren ins Netz zu stellen, das andere.

Lädst du etwa auch deine Verstöße gegen die Straßenverkehrsordnung nebst Nummerschild ins Netz hoch?


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Hallo,

@franz

Ich weiß es nicht, aber PETA geht eigentlich immer gleich vor, also TSchG.

Bleibt natürlich trotzdem ein Verstoß gegen die AVFiG.

Hätte man ihm vielleicht vorher sagen sollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Bleibt natürlich trotzdem ein Verstoß gegen die AVFiG.
> 
> Hätte man ihm vielleicht vorher sagen sollen.




Peta wird den betr.AVFiG § eher nicht als Aufhänger nutzen..und dem Verband(falls der auf dumme Ideen kommen sollte)würde ich tunlichst davon abraten..


----------



## -MW- (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Also die Musik ist doch ok von Ihm, gibt schlechtere Rapper!

 Und die Anzeige heißt noch lange nicht das ein Verfahren folgt. Würde drauf wetten das es eingestellt wird...

 und PETA sich somit selbst ein RückSchlag versetzt hat. Welche V-Pfosten diesem Verein überhaupt spenden und somit bestehen lassen ist mir ein #c


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ..und dem Verband(falls der auf dumme Ideen kommen sollte)würde ich tunlichst davon abraten..


Wetten es gibt eine Augenthaler-Story 2.0?
So richtig schön mit Nachtreten seitens des Verbands?
|rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



-MW- schrieb:


> Welche V-Pfosten diesem Verein überhaupt spenden und somit bestehen lassen ist mir ein #c



Zwei Kandidatinnen hatte ich gerade sogar vor mir an der Supermarktkasse..einmal mit Petra Shirt,einmal mit Animal Rights Tattoo..Veggiekost im Bullettenoutfit plus 2 Kästen Bier..bekommt man ansch.nur so runter[emoji23] 

War aber lustig,das auch andere eher mitleidig die Augen verdrehten.




kati48268 schrieb:


> Wetten es gibt eine Augenthaler-Story 2.0?
> So richtig schön mit Nachtreten seitens des Verbands?
> |rolleyes



Ich tippe auf eine "light" Variante.

So ganz wird der Verband viele der FB Kommentare zum Augenthaler "Fall" noch nicht vergessen haben.

Einfach mal schweigen solange da nix entschieden ist ginge ja auch..wird wohl zu einfach sein.


----------



## AndiS (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Peta abschaffen! 
Unterschriftenaktion zum abschaffen von Peta!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Nö..keine Zensur,die können ja ihr krudes Weltbild ruhig weiterverbreiten.

Nur sollte das keinesfalls auch noch Steuerbegünstigt ablaufen..


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



> Zwei Kandidatinnen hatte ich gerade sogar vor mir an der  Supermarktkasse..einmal mit Petra Shirt,einmal mit Animal Rights  Tattoo..Veggiekost im Bullettenoutfit plus 2 Kästen Bier..


Keine Sorge: 

Wenn der Dritte Weltkrieg kommt, werden die uns Angler auf ex allerhöchstens noch als penetrante Nahrungserwerbsnutten nerven und bei negativem Futter-Zuteilungsbescheid skrupellos ihre eigene Oma auf den Grill packen, wenn sie kein Einhorn zum Ausweiden finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Keine Sorge:
> 
> Wenn der Dritte Weltkrieg kommt, werden die uns Angler auf ex allerhöchstens noch als penetrante Nahrungserwerbsnutten nerven und bei negativem Futter-Zuteilungsbescheid skrupellos ihre eigene Oma auf den Grill packen, wenn sie kein Einhorn zum Ausweiden finden.


Dazu von der österreichischen Poetin/Kabarettistin Lisa Eckhart sinngemäß:
_Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet und der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werden Menschen feststellen, dass Veganer schmecken...
_
Bitterböse.
Gefällt mir....


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Vor ner Weile fuhr mal so ne urbanverbonzte Grünenwähler-Dummtrulla juteeinkaufstaschenbamselnd auf ihrem Luxus-E-MTB "hier-komm-ich-end" an mir vorbei.

Großformatige und -kotzige T-Shirt-Aufschrift vorne wie hinten: "You can't stop veganism".

Angesichts der auf der benachbarten Baustelle herumliegenden Alt-Dachlatten voller herausstehender Rostnägel dachte ich da nur spontan: "Das ginge theoretisch in Sekundenschnelle..."


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Viele würden schon bei simpleren Störszenarien in ihrer heilen Welt ratlos durchdrehen..

Von der heimischen Couch aus,philosophiert und revolutioniert es sich über pure Luxusprobleme immer satt,sauber und bequem..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu von der österreichischen Poetin/Kabarettistin Lisa Eckhart sinngemäß:
> _Erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fluss vergiftet und der letzte Fisch gefangen ist, werden Menschen feststellen, dass Veganer schmecken...
> _
> Bitterböse.
> Gefällt mir....



Als Soylent Green für leichtes Unbehagen bei den Filmbesuchern sorgte,lagen die veganen Hipster und wirren Tierrechtler noch als Quark im Schaufenster..die wissen noch nix von ihrem "Glück"


----------



## -MW- (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Ich drücke die Daumen dases ohne Folgen für Marteria und sein Hobby bleiben wird.

 Tierschutz ist in Afrika oder bei bedrohten Tieren durchaus ok finde ich, aber bei zurücksetzen von einem Fisch sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht so kleinkariert sein. 
 "Leben und leben lassen", und manchmal eben auch nur einen Fisch,...nur bei den Petranern sollte das überdacht werden#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir Massen angelnder Promis, die AUCH zurücksetzen und öffentlich dazu stehen.
> MASSEN!!



Da ist was dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

logo ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



> Als Soylent Green für leichtes Unbehagen bei den Filmbesuchern  sorgte,lagen die veganen Hipster und wirren Tierrechtler noch als Quark  im Schaufenster..die wissen noch nix von ihrem "Glück"


Wird langsam mal Zeit, zukunftsträchtige Kontakte zu diversen Katzenfutterfabriken zu knüpfen - welcher Abfall dort in die Dose kommt, weiß ohnehin keiner so genau :q

Alternativ zu Hundesnack-Herstellern. Wirft dann ein ganz neues Licht auf den Begriff "veganes Frolic" - dann könnte man mit den Affen sogar Karpfen ködern :q

Dieses Zeug einfach bewerben mit dem wirkungsbeschreibenden Zusatz "*P*ro-*E*nergetischer *T*ier-*A*ppetitanreger", dann rollt der Rubel

--> Köter frisst Pöter :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Ich liebe euren Humor ;-))))


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Hier gibt es auch noch was zum ersten Teil des Themas:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Rockp...hen/Video?bcastId=8051040&documentId=44473218

Zum Teil geht es auch um Musik, aber nebensächlich doch um Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Von gestern aktuell dazu  aus der Mainpost:
*Marteria angelt in Würzburg und bekommt Ärger*

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wue...chutzorganisationen-Todesangst;art735,9664251

Schade, dass die auch wieder PETA eine Tierschutz-, statt eine Tierrechtsorganisation nennen.

Siehe zu PeTA auch:
PETA Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen? Forderung im Landtag Niedersachsen der FDP


----------



## JottU (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

5000€ Geldbuße -  Verfahren eingestellt.

https://www.svz.de/deutschland-welt...ria-zahlt-5000-euro-geldbusse-id18983246.html


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Darf man die Petaner dann auch nicht mehr relaesen....?#q


----------



## ayron (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Verfahren eingestellt, also nicht verurteilt!? Im Text wird ein Gerichtssprecher zitiert, der ihn mit der Aussage quasi verurteilt?

Also an seiner Stelle hätte ich bei entsprechenden Sicherheiten nicht gegen Zahlung einstellen lassen.

Jetzt bräuchte man unseren Thomas, der das so wie immer zusammen mit rechtskundigen Usern aufgedröselt hatte....


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

5 Mille ist aber eine Ansage. Hammer.   |bigeyes

Konnte der sich keinen guten Anwalt leisten?


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



ayron schrieb:


> Verfahren eingestellt, also nicht verurteilt!? Im Text wird ein Gerichtssprecher zitiert, der ihn mit der Aussage quasi verurteilt?
> 
> Also an seiner Stelle hätte ich bei entsprechenden Sicherheiten nicht gegen Zahlung einstellen lassen.
> 
> Jetzt bräuchte man unseren Thomas, der das so wie immer zusammen mit rechtskundigen Usern aufgedröselt hatte....



Hallo,

richtig, er wurde nicht verurteillt und das Verfahren gegen Zahlung der Summe eingestellt. Hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht als vorbestraft gilt.
Er, oder sein Anwalt, werden das schon abgewogen haben.
Wenn man sich nicht damit einverstanden erklärt, kommt es halt zur Verhandlung und da weiss man vorher nie genau, wie das ausgeht.
Bei einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung wegen Tierquälerei, kann es aus sein mit dem Angeln in Deutschland.|uhoh:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bratfischangler (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Quatsch. Das im Zweifel bis zum Ende durchzuziehen kostet Geld & Zeit. Petra will nur die Schlagzeile & so ist er den Stress los, egal welche Wirkung es haben könnte.


----------



## Bobster (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

In der öffentlichen und wirtschaftlichen Lage des, ääähhhhh Musikers (?) :q halte ich es pers. völlig O.K. sich auf diese Art und Weise aus der Öffentlichkeit zu nehmen.

 Kostet für so einen , ääähhh Musiker (?) :q dann auch entsprechend.

 Man kann halt alles kaufen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Sogar Spiegel Online berichtet (allerdings wenig kompetent):
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/marteria-zahlt-geldbusse-wegen-fischquaelerei-a-1191210.html


----------



## geomas (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

^ der gleiche dpa-Text wie auf/in anderen Medien, minimal umformuliert.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Quatsch. Das im Zweifel bis zum Ende durchzuziehen kostet Geld & Zeit. Petra will nur die Schlagzeile & so ist er den Stress los, egal welche Wirkung es haben könnte.



Hallo,

ich weiss nicht wie das dort gehandhabt wird, wo Marteria wohnt, ich schrieb ja auch nur, dass das das Aus sein kann.
Ich sprach mal mit dem Leiter eines Ordnungsamtes bei uns in Bayern bei welchen Gründen der Fischereischein versagt bzw. wieder eingezogen wird, der nannte nur zwei Gründe: Verurteilung wegen Fischwilderei oder Tierquälerei.
Was daran Quatsch sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eagle-ray (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Sowas gibt es nur in Deutschland. Die Holländer lachen sich einen Ast weg. Am Schlimmsten ist, das die Unwahrheiten, die Peta von sich gibt, unkommentiert bleiben. Somit denkt die allgemeine Bevölkerung, die haben recht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Am Schlimmsten ist, das die Unwahrheiten, die Peta von sich gibt, unkommentiert bleiben.



Im Fall Marteria vertritt die Staatsanwaltschaft 1:1 die Position von PETA. Das ist das eigentlich Interessante an dieser Sache.

Das bedeutet nämlich, dass es innerhalb der EU sich komplett widersprechende Rechtsprechungen gibt. Was in den Niederlanden gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (C&R auf einzelne Fischarten, bei bestehender Erlaubnis zur Beangelung) kann in Deutschland zu Haftstrafen bzw. zum Status "Vorbestraft" führen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Im Fall Marteria vertritt die Staatsanwaltschaft 1:1 die Position von PETA. Das ist das eigentlich Interessante an dieser Sache.
> 
> Das bedeutet nämlich, dass es innerhalb der EU sich komplett widersprechende Rechtsprechungen gibt. Was in den Niederlanden gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (C&R auf einzelne Fischarten, bei bestehender Erlaubnis zur Beangelung) kann in Deutschland zu Haftstrafen bzw. zum Status "Vorbestraft" führen.




Diese unterschiedliche Gesetzgebung ist wirklich erstaunlich und zeigt sich gerade auch im Tierschutz in vielen Bereichen ...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Im Fall Marteria vertritt die Staatsanwaltschaft 1:1 die Position von PETA. Das ist das eigentlich Interessante an dieser Sache.
> 
> Das bedeutet nämlich, dass es innerhalb der EU sich komplett widersprechende Rechtsprechungen gibt. Was in den Niederlanden gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (C&R auf einzelne Fischarten, bei bestehender Erlaubnis zur Beangelung) kann in Deutschland zu Haftstrafen bzw. zum Status "Vorbestraft" führen.



Hallo,

vielleicht ist es den Niederländern, wie den Österreichern, gelungen, das Angeln/Fischen aus dem Tierschutzgesetz herauszunehmen#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## UMueller (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

So, so. Erhebliche Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt. Die Medien übernehmen also ohne zu hinterfragen unbewiesene Behauptungen der Petaner. Das schlimme daran ist das der unbedarfte Leser das speichert. Pöta hat damit Stigmatisierung der Angler wieder ein Stück vorangetrieben.


----------



## eagle-ray (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Es gibt eine große wissenschaftliche Studie unter Beteiligung von Robert Arlinghaus über das Verhalten von Karpfen nach Catch und Release. Im Rahmen dieser Studie ist kein Karpfen nach C+R gestorben. Als kritischer Journalist, sollte man diese Studie den Peta-Äußerungen entgegenhalten.


----------



## Gast (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Naja, Rapper sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.
Was interessiert einen Rapper einen Angelschein oder das Gesülze von Peta ?
Zur Gerichtsverhandlung geht man als Rapper auch nicht freiwillig, da wird von in Handschlellen vorgeführt.
Was sich heute alles Rapper nennt, unglaublich |supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*



UMueller schrieb:


> So, so. Erhebliche Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt. Die Medien übernehmen also ohne zu hinterfragen unbewiesene Behauptungen der Petaner.



Nochmal: Die von den Medien übernommenen Aussagen stammen von der *Staatsanwaltschaft*. Das ist ein anderes Kaliber als PETA. Und genau deshalb würde ich eine Stellungsnahme der Fischereiverbände erwarten. Allerdings ist mir natürlich klar, dass ich da lange warten kann ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rapper Marteria wegen C+R angezeigt*

Immer vor Augen halten, wenn es um Schmerz und Leid von Fischen geht oder den "Vernünftigen Grund":

PETA hat durch eine Plakataktion 2004 darauf hinweisen wollen, dass auch Tiere LEID empfinden können.

Aufgrund hier nicht relevanten Sachverhalts kam dieses Plakat und die LEID-Botschaft von PETA vor Gericht und seine Instanzen.

Keine Gericht hat den Begriff LEID aufgegriffen, sondern stattdessen den  Begriff WÜRDE eingeführt (rechtsgrundlegender Begriff aus GG Art 1)   und aus diesem Begriff heraus argumentiert.

Der Tierschutz steht zwar im Grundgesetz und Tiere müssen deshalb geschützt werden.
Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass Tiere den Menschen gleichgestellt sind, auf eine Stufe mit Menschen gesetzt sind.
Denn das Bundesverfassungsgericht, durch den Europäischen Gerichtshof  für Menschenrechte bestätigt, urteilte, dass trotz des Artikels im GG  (konkret eben Tierschutz) ein "kategorialer  Unterschied zwischen  menschlichem, würdebegabtem Leben und den Belangen  des Tierschutzes"  besteht.    
  Denn "wer Menschen mit Tieren auf eine Ebene stelle, banalisiere die Menschen [...]."
Somit wurde auf höchstrichterliche Ebene geurteilt, dass Tiere keine Würde haben und nicht menschengleichgestellt.

Was aber impliziert nun dieses Urteil? =>

Niemand darf nach Tierschutzgesetz einem Tier "ohne vernünftigen Grund" Schmerzen, Leid oder  sonstige Schäden zufügen.
Jedoch wann ein Tier Schmerz empfindet und leidet und was ein   "vernünftiger Grund" dazu ist, beurteilt der Mensch, der über dem Tier  steht, das keine WÜRDE besitzt.
Über diesen "vernünftigen Grund" kann man moralisieren wie man will, er ist rechtlich nicht festgelegt!
Angeln an sich ist ein vernünftiger Grund, egal was anschließend mit den Fisch geschieht!


----------

